# flailing pigeon found, won't open eyes



## F (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi, I found a pigeon flailing around on its back yesterday evening before dark in the greenbelt near my home in Santa Fe, NM. After righting the pigeon on its legs, it flapped its wings but couldn't lift it's body or head off the desert-like ground and was tremoring. I picked up the pigeon and carried it comfortably home, cradled it in my T-shirt. The poor thing's tremors slowly dissipated by the time I got home (~20 minutes), but it's eye's remained shut. we gave it some water in a small dish and it drank a bit by itself. We then fashioned a well ventilated shoe box with water and bird seed for the night. This morning I gently cleaned some of the dirt form its closed eyes but it's just resting and keeping it's eyes closed and wasn't interested in more water. I'm going to call the vet but wanted to see if someone had any suggestions to help me care for this pigeon.
Thank you,
-F


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for helping this needy pigeon!

There are several things that may have resulted in the tremors and inability to fly or control the head. One would be trauma from being attacked by something, flying into a window/wall, being hit by a car, etc. Another would be ingestion of a toxic substance, and another would be disease such as paramyxovirus (PMV).

If it is possible to have an avian vet examine the bird, that would be wonderful. In the meantime, keep the bird warm, dark, and quiet with food and water available as you have done. It's important that the bird does not become dehydrated, so if it isn't drinking on its own, please try to carefully syringe or eyedropper some water or unflavored Pedialyte. Be careful not to get liquid in the opening at the rear of the tongue. That is the opening to the trachea and will result in aspiration of the bird.

Please do keep us posted, and thanks again for helping.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking this little pijjie in, sounds like you are doing your best.It's best to keep him calm right now, and someone will come along who knows more about dealing with pigeon trauma and will help you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome.
I would like to thank you as well for taking the time to care for this most unfortunate pij.

Terry is one of the 'best' of the best. Please take heed of her advice.

When time permits, please do furnish us with an update.
Cindy


----------



## F (Aug 3, 2003)

The pigeon has come around! Thanks to everyone for their responses. After checking it several times this morning,
I found it with open eyes and 
stirring about in the box. I carried it outside and it flew up to the rooftop (a little slow, but functioning!) then flew across to the neighbors roof and is still there looking around. I've put water out in my yard in different places in hopes it will take a drink.
I called the Esponla, NM wildlife center and
they suspect it might have had head trauma (as one of the responders had indicated).
What a good feeling to see it on its way -- I wasn't sure how this was going to turn out. I told the wildlife center I was worried as we have recently seen a couple dead birds on our walks in the past 2 days: a small grey/blue/brown colored bird and a blue jay or blue bird. The wildlife center indicated that they're seeing the loss of blue jays, crows, ravens, eagles and horses to the West Nile virus which is transmitted by mosquitoes. They only so far have a vaccination for horses unfortunately! Keep you posted if any thing newsworthy transpires with this feathered friend.
Best Regards,
-F


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am sorry you decided to take the bird outside rather than to keep it in a "dark, quite" area, under supervision, as was suggested.

The fact that the bird had it's eyes open & was walking about the box, by no means indicated it was 100% ready to be released. 

At this point, we can only hope that the pijjie stays safe.
Cindy


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I am worried too.


----------



## F (Aug 3, 2003)

To AZwhitefeather/Cindy. Re: "I am sorry you decided to take the bird outside rather than to keep it in a "dark, quite" area, under supervision, as was suggested.
The fact that the bird had it's eyes open & was walking about the box, by no means indicated it was 100% ready to be released."

Hmmmm........ouch!-(
Why didn't you tell me that in your first email response? In fact, no one suggested to keep the pigeon under supervision once it opened its eyes and started stirring about (and flapping it's wings I might add) so that's a very unfair statement whose purpose was what???? To make a person who is trying to do the right thing feel bad?? yucky...

Let's work together and be kind to each other as life is too short. The pigeon flew away yesterday and is proof that kindness pays.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't feel I was being unkind or unfair.
I certainly did not intend to make you feel bad. However, I stand with my statement that:
'I AM' sorry you released the pij before updating us on his condition.

It was suggested that you keep him in a warm, dark, quite area. In my opinion, that would constitute a supervised setting.

It was also suggested that you please update us on how things were going. I feel confident in saying, if this had been done prior to releasing the pij, it would have been suggested that you keep him a few days and monitor his condition for any further signs of illness or injury.

I hope this explanation has helped you to better understand my email. If you have additional concerns regarding my statements, please email me privately. Thank you.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

_<Why didn't you tell me that in your first email response? In fact, no one suggested to keep the pigeon under supervision once it opened its eyes and started stirring about (and flapping it's wings I might add) so that's a very unfair statement whose purpose was what???? To make a person who is trying to do the right thing feel bad?? yucky>[?]

I understand that you thought you were doing the right thing and suspect that a few years ago I would have done exactly the same.

Our experience of dealing with sick and injured pigeons gives us a different perspective on things.

As I have said in another post we should in future make it clear that the appearance of recovery doesn't mean that the pigeon is fit to be released. That way there is no room for well intentioned misunderstanding of the situation.

Please stick around, and maybe you can help us get this message across to other new members!

Cynthia_


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

I have realized too with dealing with some people, there are so many things we take for granted. The shoulds an dshouldn't's. A lot comes from experience, but a lot is common sense. It's frustrating. I guess we all need to make things more clear for those with absolutely no experience or for those that insist on doing things "their way".


----------

